# Why is my gas stove giving off yellow flame?



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

It's not normal. All of the 4 burners are giving off yellow too much yellow flame and little blue flame. It seems like gas supply is low. Anybody seen this before? Time to call Entex or Centerpoint?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

look to see if the holes are clogged, soot or other build up can cause a yellow flame


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Just called Centerpoint and they said it's my supply line to the stove that doesn't have enough pressure. They said it's dangerous to use the stove and that I should call someone to fix my line. I will probably pull my gas stove out and look but not sure if the line is easy to disconnect & clean.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Might want to check your other appliances: their regulators at the meter can go out too, actually goes out a lot more than they'll admit.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Take a pair of channel locks and beat the hell out of the regulator.........works at the plant!......lol...:biggrin:


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Call your gas company as request a pressure test. They can put a gauge on it and see if you have the proper operating pressure on it. 

Honestly, the answer they gave you is a BS one. Low pressure on the gas line should not cause a yellow flame. Just think, on a normal stove when you turn down the flame it doesn't get yellow. More than likely the problem is the stove needs cleaning.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds like it needs more air; either to the room, or there may be a burner adjustment to crack open for more air. If it just started doing this, it is probably the source (meter). Here's a link (it says run, if it turns yellow j/k).

http://www.appliance411.com/faq/gas_range_flames.shtml


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Puma

Turning down the flame on a stove doesent reduce the pressure just the volume of gas. Pressure stays the same. Ii would guess somehow the pressure became too low if it just started for no reason.

Charlie


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I don't know if this is a parallel....but I have an old kerosene stove from WWII that I pump to pressurize. If I'm not getting enough air, the flame is yellow...it has one jet and I generally replace it to get back to a blue flame.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Stoves require a certain amount of oxygen to burn clean....there is an opening in your burner that is clogged up and not letting the required amount in....pull the lid off and start cleaning....
Each stove burner's flame color can be adjusted separately. The air shutter adjustment needs to be opened more, which allows more air to mix with the fuel. The shutter is located at the end of the burner tube. Once the shutter is adjusted correctly and all lint or dust is removed, there should be no yellow flames.

Also clean out the air shutter area, clear out up the burner tube and all the burner head holes or ports so flames are present completely around the entire burner. Some burners have ignition holes up one side of the burner head. Usually three or four small holes are used for burner ignition. If these holes are plugged or restricted, burners become slow to ignite or do not ignite. Clean out the holes with a pin but do not enlarge the hole. Enlarging the ignition hole will cause other problems, which cannot be fixed without replacing the entire burner.​
Read more: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/qnaplumbheatair#ixzz0rVJoNkE2


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Others have covered it but yellow flame is not enough O2. Just like when running a cutting torch, light the acetylene and the flame is yellow, add oxygen until it's the right color blue. Most gas stoves have a split area in the gas line feed to the burned with a metal slide that opens/closes is. Make sure that's not clogged up and try adjusting the slide to see if you can improve it.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I followed an advice and checked my gas fireplace. I turned on the gas using a key and turned the knob in wall. Then lighted my lighter by a tiny hole with somekind of cover on one of the black pipe. I could hear and smell the gas but it would not light. Flame from my lighter seemed to be sucked inside this hole. Silly me I probably don't know how to light a gas fireplace (been in this house 1 year). This is my next question, how do you light a gas fireplace? I don't see any pilot knob anywhere so my fireplace is probably the type with no pilot light.

Now, after unsuccessfully trying to light my gas fireplace, I came back and checked on my stove, to my surprise all 4 burners magically came back to normal and had blue flame and I could turn them strong. The problem is not my gas line or my gas stove. It simply looked like I did not have enough gas flowing into the house and it corrected itself. Maybe after calling Centerpoint they somehow checked their distribution line, found low pressure and increased the gas supply? It's just really weird!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

chupracabra.......lurking


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

They used channel locks!.....


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Be careful if you call Centerpoint. Here is a recap of the one and only time I ever called them with a problem!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=212646


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

It may just be bad gas. Yes all gas companies have specs for Nat. Gas but there could have been a "slug" of some poor quality gas. I would ask my neighbors(if you have any) if they are expeirencing the same issue.


----------

